# [ 2014 ] Help Please from Monarch Owners?



## Seaport104 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello All, 

I'm trying to help my uncle use his timeshare (that he has been paying for 10+ years and haven't used). 

In reviewing his account, he has the following

- 133 Monarch Points which is now equal to 7980 DRI Points?
- Use Term is 01-JUL-2013 - 30-JUN-2015 
- Level:MGV Platinum Owner
- Trades in II on a point based system

1. Even though his account says 7980 DRI Points, II indicates 12,000 points? Can anyone explain this?

2. DRI website indicates II exchanges must happen by 10/31 to use current year points. My uncles use term is July-June. How does this work?

3. If I book an exchange today using II for a week past his use term (say, August 2015), does it use current year use term or next use term?

4. Are there any benefits for "MGV Platinum Owner"


----------



## ObiWanNeKobe (Dec 28, 2015)

I too have a question about the use of my Monarch (DRI) points trading into II.

So, I am on the 155 2 bedroom eoy plan. I logged into II today and am wondering if I just go ahead and book based on the DRI multiplier (x60).

So I have 9300 + 7200 (16500 total) banked points now through DRI, does that mean its a point for point trade for whatever II lists in their inventory?  It also shows 12000 points for me in Interval






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ObiWanNeKobe (Dec 28, 2015)

One more thing, so i wanted an example.

I clicked on Vacation Exchange through II for "Usage:2015"
I found a random destination: Marriott's Phuket Beach Club
Found a 2 bedroom that sleep 6 for 4000 points.

Does that sound right? I'm not complaining if it is, because that is a hell of a deal. Would that mean my 9300 points every other year for a two bedroom can be stretched into 2x2 bedrooms that easily?


----------



## billfoster424 (Feb 25, 2016)

*Interval International via Diamond*

It is my understanding that ALL II exchanges are made through DRI, not Interval anymore.  I tried an exchange by calling Interval International directly and was told all exchanges go through Diamond Resorts International.  DRI has their own people and I found them to get me what I wanted (Marriott Palm Desert one bedroom) during high season.  It took a few weeks of waiting but eventually assigned one that was perfect for us!


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 26, 2016)

For everyone in MGV that now looks in II for a II exchange   II does not tell you on the II website how many DRI points you have to exchange you have to look on the DRI website.   So if on the DRI website you have 9800 pts but on the II website you have 12,000 pts THE DRI WEBSITE IS THE CORRECT ##.


SO yes you can get some great II exchanges with your DRI pts for some great exchanges.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 26, 2016)

Seaport104 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm trying to help my uncle use his timeshare (that he has been paying for 10+ years and haven't used).
> 
> ...


The II website defaults to 12,000 pts no matter how many pts you have   You have to look on the DRI website to see how many pts you have. 


> 2. DRI website indicates II exchanges must happen by 10/31 to use current year points. My uncles use term is July-June. How does this work?
> 
> 3. If I book an exchange today using II for a week past his use term (say, August 2015), does it use current year use term or next use term?


If you make an exchange u today DRI will use todays pts


> 4. Are there any benefits for "MGV Platinum Owner"


  NO there are no platinum benefits in II for "MGV Platinum Owner"


----------

